

What do you think of my site? - pentafon
http://www.bestcomputersforphotography.com/

======
josephpmay
To be perfectly honest, I think it is pretty terrible. First of all (and most
glaringly) the font size is way too small. Additionally, the website is way
too right-justified and everything appears to blend together. When you go to
the website's homepage, a customer should be able to immediately identify what
you do/are selling, which is not apparent from your site. Also, I don't
understand why you put your products on your homepage (and in a very hard to
understand manner). You should also add in a header name or image to the site,
take out the SEO crap on the links page (in fact, don't display the useless
links page at all), and put the privacy policy link in a less prominent
position. I hope this helps.

